# Bilder in Servlets



## Manuel123 (4. Aug 2009)

out.println("<img src='images/delete.png'/>");

Das Bild wir dan aber leider nicht gefunden. Wo genau muss ich eigentlich den images Ordner hinkopieren? Kann das überhaupt Funktionieren?

Danke!


----------



## FArt (4. Aug 2009)

Hilft das: servlet static content - Google-Suche ?


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2009)

```
out.println("<img src='images/delete.png'/>");
```
Da fehlt wohl der Contextpath, bzw die URL stimmt wohl nicht.

Aber warum HTML Seiten in Servlets zusammenbauen??


----------



## Manuel123 (4. Aug 2009)

wie soll ich es sonst machen?
ich möchte hier nämlich Daten aus einer Datebank auslesen und in eine Tabelle einfügen...
was bereits auch schon funktioniert!
Jetzt würde ich gerne zum Schluss noch ein Bild ausgeben! Aber ich weiß nicht genau wo ich hier den Ordner mit den Bildern hinkopieren muss und wie ich das da bei Servlets angebe?


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2009)

> wie soll ich es sonst machen?


JSP (bzw. Facelets) sind die Template Technologie für HTML Seiten in Java WebApps.
JSPs zur Erzeugung von HTML Seiten, Servlets für Logik, JavaBeans für Daten, suche mal nach MVC.



> Jetzt würde ich gerne zum Schluss noch ein Bild ausgeben! Aber ich weiß nicht genau wo ich hier den Ordner mit den Bildern hinkopieren muss und wie ich das da bei Servlets angebe?


Wie sieht denn deine Verzeichnissstruktur aus?


----------



## Manuel123 (4. Aug 2009)

die verzeichnisstruktur sieht so aus:

```
Servlet Demo
     -images
           -delete.png
      -src
           -demo
                   -ShowBlacklist.java
       -WebContent
       -....
```
Ich möchte in der ShowBlacklist.java die Datei delete.png aufrufen!


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2009)

images sollten doch unter WebContent, so wie alle anderen Web-Sachen doch auch (HTML, CSS, JS, etc.pp.)


----------



## Manuel123 (4. Aug 2009)

jetzt sieht man die Einrückugen nicht mehr

Aber das Projekt ist Servlet Demo
Dan kommen die unterordner images und src
im images ordner ist das bild
im src ordner kommt noch das package und dan die ShowBlacklist.java


----------



## Manuel123 (4. Aug 2009)

danke jetzt funktionierts :applaus:


----------

